# BARRIO DEL SOLAR - AREQUIPA



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Que pulcro que se ve! ni un papel, ni un grafiti, y como dice J3R3MY si construyen cerca un Plaza Vea que lo hagan así.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Excelente ejemplo de efectiva regeneración urbana.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Sí! la hija de la tía de la hermana de la prima de mi abuelo jaja ya en serio, mis abuelitos vivieron ahí. Creo xD


Cómo!?!?!?!?! :lol:


Muy bonito barrio! Pero, francamente, no creo que a los de Plaza Vea les interese un pepino que su tienda vaya acorde con el lugar...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hermoso, tienen razon, tiene un parecido a Mykonos:


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Pero el de Arequipa es mas Bonita.


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

esta bien ser regionalizta pero miconos es otra vaina pues no se pasen, arequipa es agradable lo otro espectacular!


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Ahhh definitivamente son cosas distintas, Arequipa es una ciudad netamente serrana, Mykonos es una isla-playa-guetto turistico enclavada en el Mediterráneo, lo que estamos juzgando son las similitudes a nivel de calle.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Weno la verdad se ve muy bien arekipa eh .... y si px yo tambien soy partidario q si hacen algo nuevo ... px q sea utilizando el sillar .... realmente bello .... y en cuanto el parecido a Mykonos px si pero a nivel general. Xeeres imagenes.


----------



## PERUVIANMETALMUSIC (Aug 24, 2007)

Se parece a Grecia por un aire eso es todo. Las casa blancas y calles estrechas nada mas. Aunque es algo identico pero es solo una estimacion. Es como cuando dicen que Buenos Aires es la Paris de America. En verdad se parece a Peris 100 %? Pues no. Lo que le da vista de Paris es la avenida 9 de Julio, sus edificios blancos y algunos Boulevares. Es mejor decir: "TIENE UN AIRE A PARIS" o en el caso de Arequipa " Tiene un aire a Mykonos".:banana: :banana:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Cómo!?!?!?!?! :lol:
> 
> 
> Muy bonito barrio! Pero, francamente, no creo que a los de Plaza Vea les interese un pepino que su tienda vaya acorde con el lugar...


Vamos a esperar, en todo caso depende de Plaza Vea , del Arquitecto que realizé el proyecto, de los vecinos de ese lugar y de la Municipalidad de Arequipa. Hay ejemplos de nuevos edificios en areas historicas, vi alguno en Portugal mas no recuerdo el nombre del Arquitecto. 
Navegador peru, el lugar es precioso, verdaderamente incomparable, el sillar le da una textura especial a las construcciones, nada que se compare com Mykonos, creo que deberian onstruir edificios modernos con esos materiales y acabados. felicitaciones


----------



## Manolitopc (Apr 29, 2007)

simplemente espectacular!!!!!!

Yo vivo en Arequipa y no lo conocia, un dia de estos me paso por ahi.


----------



## ferkas (May 26, 2007)

El barrio del Solar se encuentra en pleno centro de la ciudad y en una zona que se caracteriza por tener callejones lo que hace que tenga un ambiente muy especial.Este barrio fue restaurado hace poco.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Los operadotres turisticos deberian incluirlo en sus tours, pero parece que no lo hacen, porque el par de veces que fui alli no vi ni un alma


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me gustan mucho esas construcciones en arequipa. Tienen un estilo único en nuestro país y qué bueno que las mantengan en buen estado.


----------



## herbert_delgado (Apr 21, 2007)

*Simplemente bello*

Quedo muy bonito despues que lo restauraron ... es una zona en Arequipa que no se puede dejar de visitar ... seguro el Tambo La Cabezona cuando lo terminen de restaurar se vera tan bello como El Barrio del Solar


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Hermoso¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Bello Bello Bello !!!!! Arequipa siempre bella fantastico como se va arreglando y va hacer el centro historico mas bello del peru si es que no les ganamos jejeje


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

jejej, por ahora AQP, es la más preocupada en restaurar, recuperar y valorar, y si, me atrevo a decir "más", las demás ciudades del Perú tienen que ponerse las pilas.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

bacan


----------



## hlrscrema (Apr 10, 2009)

*increible barrio*

Gracias a esta página visité este barrio, es increible, es como una ciudadela dentro del centro histórico de Arequipa y lo mejor de todo es que hay un hostal nuevecito y con todas las comodidades en la esquina de este barrio con la calle San Agustín, la verdad que la pasé muy bien en el barrio y el hostal y está cerca de todo en Ajrequipa, recomiendo este hostal, se llama la Maison del Solar, que buen trato recibé y fue muy acogedor


----------

